# graduate study permit duration



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

Dear all,

For a graduate degree, 12 months full time, what is the duration of the study permit that will be given?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Study in Canada


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> Study in Canada



Thanks
Can you please tell me if the study permit is gonna be exactly for 12 months, or more?


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> Study in Canada


The post graduation work permit must be applied for while the study permit is still valid. If the study permit is given for no longer than the study length, 12 months, and I still need to wait for exam results, then how can the work permit be applied for?


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

OK. This is what I got for a university website (https://uwaterloo.ca/international-students/study-permit)

You can extend your Study Permit to remain in Canada for 90 days after you complete your degree program requirements; this will give you time to apply for the Post Graduation Work Permit and search for work in Canada. Completion of degree requirements for undergraduate students begins from the date that official term grades are available on Quest. Graduate students can check with the Graduate Studies Office for the date of your completion of degree requirements. It is important to note that when you apply for the Post Graduation Work Permit you should have continuously studied full time in Canada.

There are Application instructions to be followed, mentioned in the same page.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mechanik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> For a graduate degree, 12 months full time, what is the duration of the study permit that will be given?
> 
> Thanks a lot



Try contacting the school, they will have an office specifically for international students.


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

colchar said:


> Try contacting the school, they will have an office specifically for international students.



Thanks a lot
I think the last post I wrote has the information you meant.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Just wondering: if you take a 1 year program, I assume you don't get a 12 month study permit? As the school year starts in September and ends in April (= 8 months)? Or do you get some 'extra' time to settle before you start the program, and to wrap up after your last exams?


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Just wondering: if you take a 1 year program, I assume you don't get a 12 month study permit? As the school year starts in September and ends in April (= 8 months)? Or do you get some 'extra' time to settle before you start the program, and to wrap up after your last exams?



For some, maybe many, graduate degrees, it is 12 continuous months, unlike undergraduate. Please tell me if I am wrong.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think you are right!
(so far my experience here is only with undergraduate studies)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Just wondering: if you take a 1 year program, I assume you don't get a 12 month study permit? As the school year starts in September and ends in April (= 8 months)? Or do you get some 'extra' time to settle before you start the program, and to wrap up after your last exams?



The majority of graduate programs will run for twelve months. I know mine did.


----------

